# eheim product number?



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm talking to some guy claiming he has a EHEIM pro 2 filter. I asked him what model it was .. ex 2026 or 2028 or whatever ones the pro 2 series includes.

He does not see a product number anywhere, can anyone with a pro 2 series eheim tell me where it's located, and what model you have so i can figure this out.


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

3 media trays 2026. 4 media trays 2028. if it has temp control replace the 0 with a 1.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

ps: its this filter i had problem finding parts for, so make sure its all working properly before purchase.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Product number is on top left corner of the silver CSA sticker which is on the side of the canister body tucked in just under the top rim.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

kookus said:


> 3 media trays 2026. 4 media trays 2028. if it has temp control replace the 0 with a 1.
> 
> Hope this helps.


There are more then 4 filters in this series isnt there? I thought 2222 was part of it as well or something similar.. etc..



fkshiu said:


> Product number is on top left corner of the silver CSA sticker which is on the side of the canister body tucked in just under the top rim.


thanks, i'll see if he can use that to find it


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

so did you find it Shawn?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i sent the guy the information, still awaiting a reply


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Listing of eheim canister filters, you can download the manuals too:

Eheim GmbH & Co. KG | Spare part list

I have a 2026 and a couple of 2028's. Actually the 2026 comes with 2 media trays, the 2028 3.


----------

